# I am Wanting to learn to scuba dive



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I want to learn to scuba dive to spearfish, etc.

What all is involved in getting started. I know nothing. My brother in law is a certified diver and is about to buy a boat.

What kind of classes do I need to attend or licenses do I have to have?

Also is it something I can get certified one weekend while at the beach or does it take longer? 

I will be in the Orange Beach/Gulf Shores area when I am down there. I go frequently.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Give MBT a call. 850-455-7702. They will get you all the information you need, can get you signed up, and are awesome. you'll probably see about 50 other posts like this where 90% of everyone posting a reply says the same thing.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

You would need at least an open water dive certification and that can be done through any PADI or NAUI shop. Most classes take up to two weeks as it involves quite few dives as well as class room instruction. Different shops will offer different packages so it all depends really. Would probably be better to try and do it where you live unless a shop in OB can work with you on when you can come to class. It's a blast once you get started. I stopped short of instructor while living in Guam as I just didn't have 30 days to devote to that class.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

hey Big Kidneys, I am coming down again in 2 weeks. Haven't been down since the last time I talked to you. Probably be there for a week if you want to fish together sometime.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's the best place to start, How I got started:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/free-spearfishing-seminar-april-19-mbt-148336/#post1152707


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

OnGrade said:


> Give MBT a call. 850-455-7702. They will get you all the information you need, can get you signed up, and are awesome. you'll probably see about 50 other posts like this where 90% of everyone posting a reply says the same thing.


X2 The best folks around IMHO!


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Dive Pros in Pensacola. Their course includes nitrox. Haven't took mine yet, but it's on my list.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Mbt!!!!


----------



## Fishn-on-credit (Apr 27, 2012)

Make sure you see a decent sized shark under water before you go and buy any of your own gear. Lots of folks spend 500$+ on their own gear, see a big shark and never get back into the water..


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Fishn-on-credit said:


> Make sure you see a decent sized shark under water before you go and buy any of your own gear. Lots of folks spend 500$+ on their own gear, see a big shark and never get back into the water..


Nice reply to a newbie trying to get some information about Diving. I've seen thousands of shark in the water they are only on rare occasions a problem. Never had a problem myself in a meager 60 years in the water.:thumbup:


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishn-on-credit said:


> Make sure you see a decent sized shark under water before you go and buy any of your own gear. Lots of folks spend 500$+ on their own gear, see a big shark and never get back into the water..


I can honestly say I've never known anyone that quit diving after their first shark sighting. The typical response is "That was SOOOOO COOOOL!" 

My wife was terrified of them until she saw her first...then I had to chase her down because she wanted to follow it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

sealark said:


> Nice reply to a newbie trying to get some information about Diving. I've seen thousands of shark in the water they are only on rare occasions a problem. Never had a problem myself in a meager 60 years in the water.:thumbup:


Same here Ron...

The only time I had a problem is way back when we brought our fish up with us...And only once at that.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh yes I have lost many fish and stringers to shark. Sharks are bullies and easy to scare away. Just swim at them and if you can stick them with spear point or anything. Usually if just one he will disappear. If more than one and they start circling and swinging head back and forth its time to get out of water.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> Oh yes I have lost many fish and stringers to shark. Sharks are bullies and easy to scare away. Just swim at them and if you can stick them with spear point or anything. Usually if just one he will disappear. If more than one and they start circling and swinging head back and forth its time to get out of water.


+1 :yes:


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyway-like I said, go by MBT and they will get you fixed up at a good price and you'll have a good time too.


----------



## amnbowser (Oct 2, 2009)

Not saying this to be a smart ass. But I truely wish someone would have told me when I was first getting in to diving. And I am also not telling you this to scare you away from the hobbie. I absolutly love to dive and spearfish it was a passion at one point in my life. But you also need to be prepaired for things that may come up later in life. I don't know how old you are or if you are married, kids or what not. But this is my advice. Before you get certified. Go get life insurance first. I wish I would have. Because now I am married with 3 kids and need life insurance for my wife and it's crazy high because I am dive certified. Just something to think about.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

amnbowser said:


> But this is my advice. Before you get certified. Go get life insurance first.


I'm almost 31, got it when I was 23 and mine runs me $28.74 a month and covers diving.
DAN is what, $100 a year? you'll want to get it also.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Speargun: $400
Stringer: $15
Wetsuit disinfectant: $8
Seeing a diver drop his gear and bolt to the surface...priceless.:yes:
Sharks are not only cute, they are an endless source of entertainment.


----------

